# Jim Humble Humor & His Miracle Mineral Supplement MMS



## pgmgal (Feb 15, 2008)

Jim Humble was one of the founders of Action Mining. He and Mike made the first Beginner's Assay kits and the course manual. 

What, might you ask, is the venerable Jim Humble up to today? 

He has discovered a cure for Malaria, found while out prospecting in some jungle in South America, I think it was. 

You can download the first part of his book free online:
http://www.miraclemineral.org/part1.php

He just launched his Official website and he has a lighthearted miner story videothere that you all might enjoy. 

I am a health nut and put up a blog in December to gather info on his MMS. It has created quite a discussion at curezone.org It really is quite amazing as it is very very affordable and we have proven to ourselves that it helps remove mercury from the body (amongst other things). 

We were already tested for mercury and using another gentle chelator and getting tested for that along the way. We stopped with that and used the MMS the last two months and reduced our levels to zero. 

So enjoy Jim's videos and at least that free download. :wink:


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 15, 2008)

Meow


----------

